# Why Not?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Not tossing this is the breeding section cuz no one goes there. I was wondering why people aren't trying to organize breeding attemts with terns? I would guess they'd be the second easiest to breed since they are natteri?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Short answer would be cost and availability.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

And interest level... for example, I have no interest in breeding them... even if it was easily available to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Because not everyone is a pro like you . .


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm working on it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

because we barely have anyone attempting anything other than red bellies...and even that is often when people aren't trying to breed them ,just happens.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Traveller said:


> Because not everyone is a pro like you . .


If only anyone was!!

Simply because the difference between hobbyist and breeder is very easy to spot. Sadly a lot of breeders have been chased out of here from people like yourself Dolphin ma boy. When you have been in the hobby for years and trying something new at expense and effort and some little shitheel rides your ass about it can't be done cause they have red bellies for two weeks and they know everything(sound familiar?) it becomes discouraging. So you want to know why there is not as many breeders and NONE of the old school guru's of this hobby here at this site anymore ......take a good long look in the mirror bud!


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yikes rnr...idk what to say to that other then +1...this site is great for information, but looking to people on here for encouragement in breaking boundaries is a waste of time


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Yikes rnr...idk what to say to that other then +1...this site is great for information, but looking to people on here for encouragement in breaking boundaries is a waste of time


I wish I got to meet some of those old schoolers that GG got to talk to. When I first became a mod he talked about quite a few and I pretended like I knew who the f*ck he was talking about. I then went and searched them out and studied their findings and opinions. Some great scientific minds have been involved in this hobby and it is the way of things that in a hobby and more so a part of that hobby that is dominated by beginners and young males that know no better that the old wise guys don't have the patience to deal with them. Especially nowadays when kids have not been brought up to be as respectful I feel as once was. I once thought that I could change that and still in ways do but every couple months a new know it all comes along, a new teenager to show us the world we never knew!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I havent seen terns available in a few years at least. Sure some places might have one or two but nothing like the amounts of reds being offered.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I also miss most of the old guard guys and it's true some of them are gone due to some stupid immature members around, but truth to be told, some just got busy or tired of the forum or their Ps...

But there will always be newbies (to keep alive this forum) that eventually will learn by trial and error and help from older and most knowledgeable members... that's the way it will always be, but mutual respect is key for a great forum...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you trying to breed terns?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I also miss most of the old guard guys and it's true some of them are gone due to some stupid immature members around, but truth to be told, some just got busy or tired of the forum or their Ps...
> 
> But there will always be newbies (to keep alive this forum) that eventually will learn by trial and error and help from older and most knowledgeable members... that's the way it will always be,* but mutual respect is key for a great forum...*


I think that is the part that is causing these great human resources to leave.. guys will join the site ask a couple questions and then all of a sudden they know everything.. thats why i stopped posting in the hobby forums for the most part as well its just too frustrating (not that i can be compared to some of the greats but i do know a thing or two about ps)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

One time that dude heiko bleher registered as a member here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

^Really? I've read a few articles by him on PFK.

DW got


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He did, he had a thread in the intro section but was never seen since.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember reading something from him where he mentioned he swam with a bunch of Rhoms or something like that


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

My 3rd batch of terns should be ready for sale second tuesday next week. I will post pics and a video there.

If anyone is interested I will be selling them for $5 each or 12/$50


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Simply because the difference between hobbyist and breeder is very easy to spot. Sadly a lot of breeders have been chased out of here from people like yourself Dolphin ma boy. When you have been in the hobby for years and trying something new at expense and effort and some little shitheel rides your ass about it can't be done cause they have red bellies for two weeks and they know everything(sound familiar?) it becomes discouraging. So you want to know why there is not as many breeders and NONE of the old school guru's of this hobby here at this site anymore ......take a good long look in the mirror bud!


Pure poetry man


----------

